# Why do you drivers ....



## Julie1975 (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m not a driver, I’m not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status. 
Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Why are you asking how much we make?
Does your husband have jobs for all 
of us that pay over $20 an hour?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh, geez.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ?


For me.....in a smaller Southeast market.....I make decent money 2-3 nights a week. It's a quick and easy way to pickup spare cash for vacations/toys/unexpected bills/etc.



Julie1975 said:


> After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour?


I make around $15/hr after expenses and before taxes


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Oh, geez.


Apparently Mrs Howell thinks we should
be eating a better grade of caviar too...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I presume your husband has a large short position in Uber. Is he also recommending a short position in Lyft?


Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why are you asking how much we make?
> Does your husband have jobs for all
> of us that pay over $20 an hour?


No... she's just the head shorter...8>O

Or the prophetess of Uber doom...8>)

If I had a dollar for every time...

That I have read a post like this...8>O

Why would anyone connected like that...

Ever waste their time here...???

Mrs Julie you are welcomed...

Just not very believed...yet...8>)

Rakos


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Those are legitimate observations and questions. 

A. Concern about dangerous passengers - it's very rare when considering the millions of rides each day. And I carry pepper spray and a dash came (as should other drivers). That's doesn't eliminate the hazard but the rarity combined with the protection makes the incident exceedingly unlikely. 

B. Pay - If you play the system, it's possible to make a fair amount. There's discussions ad nauseum on this but to make it short, it's possible but you have to be tactful. After all expenses, I make about $15 an hour. But I consider possibly the easiest "job" I've ever had. And I find it enjoyable a good deal of the time. 

C. Whenever I play the market I tend to loose. I buy and hold index funds and growth stock mutual funds and ETF's. That's as far as I go. 

D. Uber may very well collapse but I doubt the gig market will disappear. I think even if Uber collapsed that someone would step in to manage rideshare. It has the potential to make money if it's managed correctly. But I don't rely on it for income so I don't stress about it.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Some of us drive because we have medical conditions that prevent us from obtaining gainful employment. No employer wants to deal with someone who might have to take off work unexpectedly all the time. We do this because it pays the bills for some of us.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I guess I’ll just quit and marry different next time.


----------



## Julie1975 (Oct 11, 2019)

Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don’t understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don’t require specialized skills. 
The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Some of us drive because we like to, and have already made our riches, so don't need to worry about it. Always love the financial advice. I think you forgot the important part though....

"Past performance is no guarantee of future results"


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I think the op has no idea how the other 90% live. I’d bet that her mortgage or rent is more than twice what a $15/hr worker makes in a month


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I cannot speak for everyone but, myself and a handful of like minded drivers do actually make a very good living at this. We run it like a business. We know our city(ies), customers and have honed it to an art. Many, however, do not do so. They get into a car and drive with no plan. These are the majority who are the subject of your post. I cannot speak for them only to say I see them disappear in weeks or months only to be replaced with like minded (albeit well intentioned) new drivers.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Some of us drive because we like to, and have already made our riches, so don't need to worry about it. Always love the financial advice. I think you forgot the important part though....
> 
> "Past performance is no guarantee of future results"


This guy gets it. Predictions are a crapshoot. My mutual funds that are rated excellent by Morningstar, are managed by a bunch of experts who have worked in the industry for decades and have, on average, been <0.50% higher than the indices _at best_. Not very impressive. Uber and Lyft have just as good a chance of being the next Amazon as they do the next Enron.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber.


Most FT careerist Uber drivers have no employment options
whether from:
No ambition
No skills or education
or undiagnosed Mental Defect.

under aforementioned circumstances Khosrowshahi is confident he can lower driver earnings
with little to no driver recourse ✔
so far he's been correct.

Problem ain't uber
Problem are those that continue to chauffeur Uber's clients for pennies










if and when Uber folds up their tent
it won't be from lack of exploited human chattel ​


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


No question we are part of the group that loses and that you are part of the group that wins. The money that folks like you made off Uber came at our expense

However what you left for us is is enough for us (or at least some of us) for as long as it lasts

I'm actually hoping for a quick end to Uber Uber has shown me that there is a market for middle priced transportation services, (something between cabs and busses and black car services) Uber is much like the drug dealer on the corner that gets you hooked with low priced heroin then raises the price. If Uber and lyft don't raise prices so that they can profit and we can make a fair return on our time and vehicles, they will collapse. And Some of us will be there offering our services to ubers former customers


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


1975 was a good year. How were you in it?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


Ahh we have a new Fear Shouter in the house. Experienced at that, you can always tell when they pick a beautiful woman avatar.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Married into money. Questioning those who didn’t. 

Moving on folks.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

It's easy money
Typically pays well (there are certainly days you bottom out)
I have a good full time job, this is just a side hustle
Pays for things like, trip to England, trip to Peru, trip to Paris next month
I can work when I want, however long I want
No stress --- seriously, some of the biggest "Stress" items you will read about here: The PAX made me wait 5 minutes! --- PAX had TWO stops! --- PAX had a kid an no car seat (shuffle) --- Deactivation probably the biggest thing you have to worry about or maybe an accident. Deactivation could be a blessing in disguise. Accident, drive safe/defensive people!
I don't care if they go bankrupt, I'll just go find some other side hustle, I have no skin in the game if they belly up
I wasn't stupid and didn't buy any stocks, see point above


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd also add that it's made me more frugal since when I spend money, I often equate it to units of "hours of Uber" rather than raw dollars, even though Uber income makes up a smaller portion of my income. :laugh: I don't make frivolous purchases nearly as much.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


I just got a $40 tip, put that in your hubbys pipe and smoke it!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Beat it with your spam lady


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> It's easy money
> Typically pays well (there are certainly days you bottom out)
> I have a good full time job, this is just a side hustle
> Pays for things like, trip to England, trip to Peru, trip to Paris next month
> ...


Yeah I agree with most of these.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Clarity said:


> Yeah I agree with most of these.


The only problem with this work...

ARE the exceptions!....8>O

And the occasional unexceptional...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Yeah I agree with most of these.


Khosrowshahi loves U ❤ 
uber drivers & math SMH ?‍♀


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ?


Because we're not all young, blonde women with big boobs that are married to venture capitalists?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Because we're not all young, blonde women with big boobs that are married to venture capitalists?


Anddddddddd bingo was his name ooooooooooo



Fozzie said:


> Because we're not all young, blonde women with big boobs that are married to venture capitalists?


With all that time on her hand you'd think she could do something about those tan lines.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the only job that provides maximum flexibility with no boss, and after expenses you can make more than 20 an hour as long as you live in a city with a decent rate per mile. thats the only thing uber needs to fix in some markets, raise the rate per mile where it was a couple years ago

in a nutshell this sums up why driving for uber is worth it, youre hungry for chipotle, give one 5 minute ride and shut the app off and you can pay for your chipotle, is there any other job like this????


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I think the op has no idea how the other 90% live. I'd bet that her mortgage or rent is more than twice what a $15/hr worker makes in a month


It is a troll.

You can tell by the way the posts are composed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> 1975 was a good year. How were you in it?


The pic looks like it's from 1975


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Why do people have their skin cut open and put in a mass of silicone material in their chest, then have their skin sewed back over it? People do strange things.

Driving uber is not one of those strange things...pretty normal.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I don't care if they go bankrupt, I'll just go find some other side hustle, I have no skin in the game if they belly up


This.....This right here.....All of this!!!

I was doing "side work" long before Uber came around. Used to do architectural drafting as a side gig. Would pickup old hand drawn plans from the office, take them home, and convert them to usable AutoCAD files. That paid ~$100/sheet. If it took me more than about 4hrs a sheet I was doing something wrong, or I had a problem. Counting in trips to pickup/dropoff, and various coordination meetings I was in the same $15-$18/hr range I am now. Similar flexible work hours, and similar use for the money.

Before that I sold firewood in the winter. Would take a good portion of the summer to develop my stock pile, then sold it for $50/stack (approximately a rick), but called it a stack to prevent arguments over the definition of a rick. $75/stack delivered and stacked on your site. After I bought fuel for the chainsaw, log splitter, and truck, as well as chain sharpening, gloves, and a new set of boots each season I was in that $20/hr range. That helped pay my rent the last year of high school, as well as fund my first long distance bicycle tour.

Used to pull voice/data cable in the evenings and on weekends. $20/hr straight pay. Usually retrofits in offices and commercial spaces where we couldn't work during business hours. It was relatively easy work, but was pretty sporadic. Required a good deal of special tools, some I bought, some the company provided. That job covered a good portion of our wedding and honeymoon.

I've had a side hustle for about as long as I can remember. Uber isn't the first, and it won't be the last. Right now, it's a good fit for my schedule and earning needs. If it goes bankrupt tomorrow, I'll find something else.......Like someone famous once said "I was looking for a job when I found this one"


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> It's easy money
> Typically pays well (there are certainly days you bottom out)
> I have a good full time job, this is just a side hustle
> Pays for things like, trip to England, trip to Peru, trip to Paris next month
> ...


Almost the same here. Except my money goes toward golf trips. I couldn't care less if Uber/Lyft go under. There shares were overpriced and still are. Only winners were the early investors. I really believe that they will start selling off different parts like Uber Freight/Eats and go completely overseas. Trying to control cash burn and HQing in San Francisco/bay area doesn't make a whole lot of sense anymore (to me).

If Uber/Lyft ever get the Self driving car thing going they are going to have to figure out if they want to own/maintain their own fleet which may turn them into a cab company or just barrow the publics like they do with drivers now.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Here comes another one ... Congrats on being 10,000th person this month who asked that question - you get a free coffee mug.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you aren't trying to make a huge amount of money, driving for Uber makes for a good lifestyle IMO. The flexibility is good.

I could personally live comfortably with less than minimum wage. I pay minimum amounts for housing, entertainment, etc. I buy higher quality food at the grocery store, but never eat out. I don't drink or smoke. I do spend a lot on guns and ammo.


----------



## JOSEPHmaxx (Oct 11, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Seeing myself as forward-looking increased my self-confidence. I also do not see a 5 year future for uber. after being in some close relations inside, I formed an estimation of; with a non-American way of management style, things are ruined. The only way to stand for it is to own a TCP structure and have more room.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders.


How is it a fraud to its shareholders? The annual losses were well known leading up to the IPO. In the IPO filing documents, they were pretty blunt about the problems that they face moving forward. They pretty much outright said that they do not see a path to profitability under the current business model. Pretty much every problem that they face was detailed prior to the IPO, so anybody that buys Uber stock expecting the company to perform well clearly did not read the available information and is just making a stock purchase based on a flashy name.......in my opinion.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


julie doesn't seem like your husband knows what he's talking about


----------



## uberdonkey99 (Jun 12, 2018)

I myself and many other drive for Uber because we have no choice after Uber used predatory pricing to put the cab/limo companies we worked for out of business.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

uberdonkey99 said:


> I myself and many other drive for Uber because we have no choice after Uber used predatory pricing to put the cab/limo companies we worked for out of business.


Can't beat 'em so join 'em?

Seriously though, why did you stay with driving instead of making a career change to something else?


----------



## A2Fairshare (Aug 22, 2019)

I agree that Uber is mistreating its drivers for the benefits (or at least promised future profits) to its shareholders. Incongruous interests of major stakeholder groups in an organization generally lead to the organization's downfall. The conflicting interests of Uber drivers(Yes, drivers are stakeholders as without drivers there is no Uber) and management/shareholders will lead to its downfall if not checked. However, advising that drivers buy 2020 put options is not the best advice, remember "*markets can remain irrational a lot longer than you and I can remain solvent.* "


----------



## uberdonkey99 (Jun 12, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> Can't beat 'em so join 'em?
> 
> Seriously though, why did you stay with driving instead of making a career change to something else?


I've been in the Limo business in NYC for over 20 years.

Hard if not impossible to change careers just like that at my age.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm an electrician by trade after 20 years got tendonitis and hung up my tool belt. I drive 30-40 hours a week during the day. My operating expenses per day are low $27.58 a day. My tax write off doing uber in '18 was 19K. My wife works full time and has good benefits. I make on average $15 per hour so the money is secondary for us. We care for foster children (7 kiddos in 6 years in case you're wondering if it's a career) We feel it's a calling and want to give back. Primary is, in order for us to care for the most vulnerable in society, and combat future homelessness one of us has to have a flexible schedule. If uber ever folds I'll find something else just as flexible. You should know that ubers value as a company is in the data they've collected that they will sell off to the highest bidder before that happens. if they do collapse your data (everywhere you've been) and your hubby's will be on the auction block too. Best wishes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Anddddddddd bingo was his name ooooooooooo
> 
> 
> With all that time on her hand you'd think she could do something about those tan lines.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

uberdonkey99 said:


> I've been in the Limo business in NYC for over 20 years.
> 
> Hard if not impossible to change careers just like that at my age.


Money the same? Better? Worse?

I've moved around in my primary field a few times. Gone up in pay a few times, down a few times. Couple of sideways moves as well.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Ahh we have a new Fear Shouter in the house. Experienced at that, you can always tell when they pick a beautiful woman avatar.


LOL ??
....said the driver with the Marky Mark avatar


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> You guys are part of the group that loses.


And what, exactly, am I going to lose? Care to elaborate?


----------



## uberdonkey99 (Jun 12, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> Money the same? Better? Worse?
> 
> I've moved around in my primary field a few times. Gone up in pay a few times, down a few times. Couple of sideways moves as well.


I drive twice as much for Uber for half the money.

2K a week was doable in NYC before Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber.
> 
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ?


Why do you allow yourself to get boned every night by the manager of a Bay Area venture capital firm? I guess everyone gets shafted in different ways.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> If you aren't trying to make a huge amount of money, driving for Uber makes for a good lifestyle IMO. The flexibility is good.
> 
> I could personally live comfortably with less than minimum wage. I pay minimum amounts for housing, entertainment, etc. I buy higher quality food at the grocery store, but never eat out. I don't drink or smoke. I do spend a lot on guns and ammo.


I KNEW I liked you Tkitty...8>)

Found a picture of you out and about...

Practicing....8>)

Rakos


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Married into money. Questioning those who didn't.
> 
> Moving on folks.


working for a vc or being in pe ≠ money.

there's a difference between a portfolio manager who can withdraw $250k in hundreds from the bank to gamble for a weekend in Vegas and one whose wife (if this really isn't a sock) that googles uber to get onto uberpeople with this basic line



Julie1975 said:


> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


?

and no offense, I've yet to meet someone in that arena that would be caught dead living in sacramento.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> myself and a handful of like minded drivers do actually make a very good living at this


What's a "very good" living ? Which service level do you drive? How many hours per week?


TPAMB said:


> We run it like a business.


A "business owner" whose prices are dictated by someone else, whose rules of operation are dictated by someone else, who blindly agrees to business deals without knowing whether they're profitable or not, whose business can be shut down by someone else on a whim, etc is a dumb business owner.

Uber X and Lyft Tampa rates are as follows... Base Fare $0.75/ Per Mile $0.65/ Per Minute $0.08/ Minimum Fare $3.19


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Because we're not all young, blonde women with big boobs that are married to venture capitalists?


Or really cute and covered with hair?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What's a "very good" living ? Which service level do you drive? How many hours per week?


SPEAK @TPAMB ‼ Speak ‼
we are the Uber Police ?

define good living?
what level do u drive?
did u pick your feet in Poughkeepsie?
hours driving?
what do u weigh?
did your father beat u?
your favorite color?
why do u hate America ?
what PSI are your tires set at?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Why the hell does anyone choose to live in Sacramento?
Does your husband enjoy his three hour each way commute to the Bay area every day?



sellkatsell44 said:


> working for a vc or being in pe ≠ money.
> 
> there's a difference between a portfolio manager who can withdraw $250k in hundreds from the bank to gamble for a weekend in Vegas and one whose wife (if this really isn't a sock) that googles uber to get onto uberpeople with this basic line
> 
> ...


Excremento.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Why the hell does anyone choose to live in Sacramento?
> Does your husband enjoy his three hour each way commute to the Bay area every day?


I have a long commute too 70 miles ?‍♀ 1.5 hours (2.5 when its bad). But I've also been at the same job for a long time and buying outside of Bay area is the only way to buy my DREAM house ?‍♀. Plus FREE babysitting with my mom. I get to wfh weekly and come in when I want so when traffic dies.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Why the hell does anyone choose to live in Sacramento?
> Does your husband enjoy his three hour each way commute to the Bay area every day?


my colleague brought a house there as an investment house, to rent out. His money his choices. But he still has a house in the bay area that he lives in because, well, he works in Oakland.

my sister was stubborn as hell. Would not live anywhere but San Francisco (I guess our family is like that) and so they waited but was able to pick up a TLC at below market because the lawyer handling was a family friend. They're just humble school employees aka doesn't make bank.

I am envious of her for one thing: her husband's family lucked out and brought a nice cabin, which they've since expanded, in the bodega area with all those redwoods. Way better then Tahoe imho.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

What a troll...geez some people are incredibly stupid. 

- New member

- Wife of a venture capitalist who was in Uber early

- Above and then come on an Uber drivers forum to find out why people drive.

Must be real, it’s on the internet.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


If you are so concerned for us drivers, why don't you start a business that will pay decent salary with great benefits? Otherwise go spend your precious time taking care of your family instead of criticizing us for driving for uber.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Real question is ... Why do you not drivers ?


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Real question is ... Why do you not drivers ?


Julie is actually named Bob and a driver and will get back to this question after his shift.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What's a "very good" living ? Which service level do you drive? How many hours per week?
> 
> A "business owner" whose prices are dictated by someone else, whose rules of operation are dictated by someone else, who blindly agrees to business deals without knowing whether they're profitable or not, whose business can be shut down by someone else on a whim, etc is a dumb business owner.
> 
> Uber X and Lyft Tampa rates are as follows... Base Fare $0.75/ Per Mile $0.65/ Per Minute $0.08/ Minimum Fare $3.19


I do not run economy rides except once a day to get me down to my work city.
Including the 2-6 hours I may have to wait to get a 45+ ping to get me down to my work city, I work 80-90 hours, 6 days a week. I do not work on Sundays unless to take a weekday off or there is a high profile event on Sunday. 
If I post how much I make, you will either not believe me or argue about the amount into pointlessness. 
Prices are always dictated by someone else (competition).
You sound like your angry. I do not share your feelings but I do understand them. Pity.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I'm an electrician by trade after 20 years got tendonitis and hung up my tool belt. I drive 30-40 hours a week during the day. My operating expenses per day are low $27.58 a day. My tax write off doing uber in '18 was 19K. My wife works full time and has good benefits. I make on average $15 per hour so the money is secondary for us. We care for foster children (7 kiddos in 6 years in case you're wondering if it's a career) We feel it's a calling and want to give back. Primary is, in order for us to care for the most vulnerable in society, and combat future homelessness one of us has to have a flexible schedule. If uber ever folds I'll find something else just as flexible. You should know that ubers value as a company is in the data they've collected that they will sell off to the highest bidder before that happens. if they do collapse your data (everywhere you've been) and your hubby's will be on the auction block too. Best wishes.


Awesome!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

might as well said you are troll bait, sheesh,


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


So, you're blaming the drug user instead of the drug dealer.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm


What I like about this job is how riders confide in their drivers. We are the therapist of the gig economy!

Your husband's cheating on you. He told me all about it. Something about your age. Sorry you had to find out this way.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.


I think the only fraud here is you. You're either lying about your husband, or you're telling the truth and you're crazy.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Mods should pull this ..NEWBIE.. nothing more than an attempt to manipulate Uber stock..which happens to be ILLEGAL


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What I like about this job is how riders confide in their drivers. We are the therapist of the gig economy!
> 
> Your husband's cheating on you. He told me all about it. Something about your age and vaginadentata. Sorry you had to find out this way.


Ohhh girl! Watch your man...


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What I like about this job is how riders confide in their drivers. We are the therapist of the gig economy!
> 
> Your husband's cheating on you. He told me all about it. Something about your age and vaginadentata. Sorry you had to find out this way.


Does KC ubing mean you uber in Kansas City?!?!? Just curious. I am from Wichita, KS and I uber there every once in a while.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Does KC ubing


Nope. Initials. CA-NV boy. PM is the man!


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber is a great PART TIME job, have been saying this for months now........NOT a full time regardless of some brillant minds that have discovered how to make 200 bucks daily. The best thing to do is to have a DECENT job and drive a few hours a day for UBer to pay your car lease, other bills or spare cash


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


 Most the time it's a minimum wage job that is true.
However there are windows of opportunities to still make decent money, even after expenses.
Friday and Saturday nights and during events you can do OK if you catch enough surge, but it's only for a few hours.
For me I'm working to pay off my mortgage, so as long as I make enough per hour to make it worth my while, I will drive.
But I watch my numbers very carefully, if there's a profit issue I will know by the end of my shift.
I know whether it was profitable or not, right away.
I believe most part timers have found a way to still make it profitable.
But with the pay reductions those windows of opportunity are getting narrower.

As far as shorting the stock it's a risky bet.
The odds are in your favor if you're shorting Uber, it's rare to find such a great short candidates like these crap companies are, but the risk is not completely off the table.
If there's a rumor, or a real potential buyout materializes, you're going to have a brutal short squeeze.
And riskier still are Puts, because even if you get the direction right you also have to get the timing right.
You can be 100% correct on the eventual crash of the stock but if the crash doesn't happen in the timeframe before your contract expires it's a 100% loss.
In my opinion there are easier and less risky ways to make money in the stock market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> I do not run economy rides except once a day to get me down to my work city.
> Including the 2-6 hours I may have to wait to get a 45+ ping to get me down to my work city, I work 80-90 hours, 6 days a week. I do not work on Sundays unless to take a weekday off or there is a high profile event on Sunday.
> If I post how much I make, you will either not believe me or argue about the amount into pointlessness.
> Prices are always dictated by someone else (competition).
> You sound like your angry. I do not share your feelings but I do understand them. Pity.


You claimed you make good money doing rideshare, but when I asked you for numbers you copped out with lame excuses.


TPAMB said:


> Prices are always dictated by someone else (competition).


In my previous post I stated that a business owner would have to be clueless to run their business the way rideshare drivers are required to run their "businesses". Your incorrect comment about pricing is a good example of that.

Prices are decided by the business owner. While competitive pressures can certainly influence prices, ultimately the owner/s decide how much to charge.

Some businesses set their prices higher than their competition to achieve higher margins at the expense of marketshare while others are willing to operate with thin margins to increase or maintain marketshare.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


Thanks for caring about me, even though I'm a total stranger.
The reason I drive is because in my rich uncle's will, he left me $1,000,000 after I complete 10,000 rides.
There, feel better?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I shouldn’t actually say this but, I drive (drove) to pick up lonely rich women who’s husbands ignore them. 

God confession feels sooooooo goooooood


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Once in a while a poster comes along that creates such an aversion causing all up.net users to put aside their differences and ban together ????


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> What a troll...geez some people are incredibly stupid.
> 
> - New member
> 
> ...


Seriously, u believe this is a: "Wife of a venture capitalist"
you've been Duped



BigRedDriver said:


> I shouldn't actually say this but, I drive (drove) to pick up lonely rich women who's husbands ignore them.
> 
> God confession feels sooooooo goooooood


FYI
you're doing Daddy war-bucks a favor
He's got his own agenda that doesn't include the mother of his children


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You claimed you make good money doing rideshare, but when I asked you for numbers you copped out with lame excuses.
> 
> In my previous post I stated that a business owner would have to be clueless to run their business the way rideshare drivers are required to run their "businesses". Your incorrect comment about pricing is a good example of that.
> 
> ...


Jeez man. Should never have responded to you or your type.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


I'm stuck in a trap I have social anxiety I'm almost unemployable and Lyft and Uber take advantage of me. I hope good people help people like me stand up to this crap


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Jeez man. Should never have responded to you or your type.


If you're gonna brag then back it up, otherwise you're full of hot air.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Jeez man. Should never have responded to you or your type.


@Nats121 is an Uber shill disguised by aberrant behavior ✔


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No honey your the looser or will be once your hubby finds the right side chippy if he hasn't all ready. With an attitude like yours I can't see anyone being with you. And for your info most work at home jobs are all scam's . Worse than Uber could ever be.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


California is one of Ubers highest earnings states...So, if your husband (who supposedly manages a large Bay Area blah blah blah) thinks they will pull out of it, then, he isn't very bright.
What will happen, and the only path to profitability for Uber, is that Uber will eliminate all the duplicate jobs that aren't performing to standards already. They will off load their Bloated (3000 strong) marketing department. They will dump their Hugely bloated "software engineering" department (really, a team for matching, a team for mapping, a team for billing and a team for payment even at 50 people per team...really???really they think they need THOUSANDS of call them what they are Computer Programmers) and restructure to the size of teams they should have been from day 1. FFS, say it with me "It Is An App People". They are NOT a "technology" company and trying to be one is why they aren't literally raking in MILLIONS OF DOLLARS a day.

TL;DR their Cash Burn solves itself when they get a competent CEO that realizes they aren't some super star next Google or Apple or whatever and get back to the only part of their company that actually generates revenue.

So, if people like your "husband" actually were talking to the industry press for investments the buzz would be "Wait till you start seeing HUGE layoffs of the overpaid unnecessary folks and then buy when it bottoms out, because after the initial panic that is when the earnings become profit."

Seriously, who spends BILLIONS of dollars on trying to develop SDC tech that Not One Auto Manufacture Will Buy From You.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uber is a scam...This is/should be clear to everyone, what are you not getting exactly that you came here for?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

[


islanddriver said:


> No honey your the looser or will be once your hubby finds the right side chippy if he hasn't all ready. With an attitude like yours I can't see anyone being with you. And for your info most work at home jobs are all scam's . Worse than Uber could ever be.


dude, HELLO‼
you're dissin someone who's
not a woman
not married
no attitude......
who is Jerking Ur Chain


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

UBER IS A PONZI SCHEME.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Galveston said:


> UBER IS A PONZI SCHEME.


Worse than that, it has regular people like you, me and even tech people with decent jobs believing the same BS. Sad scam, and then you get posts like this from the clueless outside.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't answer posts from trophy wives who troll.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm stuck in a trap I have social anxiety I'm almost unemployable and Lyft and Uber take advantage of me. I hope good people help people like me stand up to this crap


Zoloft baby! Turn you right around.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn.


Hey dude, ask your (fake) husband if he wants to make it interesting. I say Uber will not collapse by the end of 2021. I don't have a lot of money but I might be able to find someone to take that bet.

How much do you wanna bet?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I have no complaints. Then again I’m making $25+ hr every time I drive. 

Ask your hubby how long amazon went before making $1 in profits.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Nice Pic, you look hot! If I quit Uber,will you hire me hun?


----------



## Badger420 (May 28, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.





Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


 I'm not gonna belittle myself by answering your question. Although I do have a question for you. Why in Green acres would you even bother to write anything in this forum.Are you working towards a masters degree in sociology?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Sooooo, watcha' doin' Saturday night? ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you're gonna brag then back it up, otherwise you're full of hot air.


Try bullying someone else will ya! Putz!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Negg said:


> I have no complaints. Then again I'm making $25+ hr every time I drive.
> 
> Ask your hubby how long amazon went before making $1 in profits.


@Nats121 , me thinks @Negg needs some sch?lin'


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Most FT careerist Uber drivers have no employment options
> whether from:
> No ambition
> No skills or education
> ...


Are you a recording?





Cold Fusion said:


> @Nats121 is an Uber shill disguised by aberrant behavior ✔


Nah..he's good people. He's been here since the early days of this forum.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Why do liberals question success. And second guess our own judgment.

Sick and tired, of people like YOU, telling me how much I make or don't make. The supplemental money, from Uber, has paid off 6 figure loans. This nets me $1500/mo if I never drive again.

Have reserves to buy several more cars. Guess what? Still have the same vehicle that I started with.

Uber Rocks!

MAGA
??????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Its a Legal way to put food on the table
When Illegals have your work.



Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


We KNOW UBER desires to be NO more than a Fraud at this point !

Glad your husband's firm got out early.

Before this junk bond gets dumped into Retirement funds Nation wide !

Like " Insured Housing Loan Bundles "!

The scam of 08

( the 2nd " Dip" is coming)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Troll


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Why do liberals question success. And second guess our own judgment.
> 
> Sick and tired, of people like YOU, telling me how much I make or don't make. The supplemental money, from Uber, has paid off 6 figure loans. This nets me $1500/mo if I never drive again.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that Uber has made at least one driver rich. Way to go, champ! -o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

????
I tried to reverse image search and found nothing ?... good job however you found sunvalleys prettiest cheerleader who recently had her picture stolen ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> ????
> I tried to reverse image search and found nothing ?... good job however you found sunvalleys prettiest cheerleader who recently had her picture stolen ?


You try ******* or Xhamster?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Julie you need a life.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I consistently make enough to pay rent, car for a month in 1 weekend only. Only some drivers know how to profit from Uber. I make them lose money atleast 2-3 rides outta 15-20 given. But you have to be experienced enough to do that, and be in a large enough market. Well I am in 1 of Uber's largest US markets. Only way to learn? Trial and error. Nobody can train you but yourself!










Here is further proof of it. I only had 1 trip in16 total tonight for them losing money. Yes it takes high knowledge. Also NOT doing what you think we would be doing as far a public trans go's and flows.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Why do liberals question success. And second guess our own judgment.


Because the Original Poster is not real.

Trophy wives of real venture capitalists don't come on this site to brag about it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Because the Original Poster is not real.
> 
> Trophy wives of real venture capitalists don't come on this site to brag about it.


Good point


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber.


I drive to feed my drug addiction and for alcohol. Also I owe my loan shark money. (Sarcasm)


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm looking for wife #7.

Interested Julie?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


I drive for Uber because I don't have a rich venture capitalist husband.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I wonder if Julie's husband knows.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I wonder if Julie's husband knows.


Good one.

Or if she's real, I wonder if he's actually a driver.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Cuz not everyone has a husband who manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I wonder if Julie's husband knows.


Maybe not her current husband, but yes, as her potential future husband, I do indeed know.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Do you have an opinion of your own Julie? Parroting what your husband says works with him, but it’s not going to fly around here.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Because the Original Poster is not real.
> 
> Trophy wives of real venture capitalists don't come on this site to brag about it.


Plus you know if they're real generally they only post once and then never again.

Julie has two posts.

TWO!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


---------------------------
??? Interesting post. Maybe, driving for U/L is a great part time job for people that would like a little extra money but do not wish to stock shelves at the drug store. Your thinking is tunnel visioned toward full time employment. There are many other reasons why people are willing to drive for a gluttonous company like the two mentioned.



Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


----------------------------
That is your opinion. Maybe Lyft will buy out the mighty Uber. 
Would you like to put on a sweater? You look like you might be cold.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Plus you know if they're real generally they only post once and then never again.
> 
> Julie has two posts.
> 
> TWO!


Maybe she's tired of being accused of being a liar and troll.
Not a good way to engage a new person in _conversation_.

Mrs. UB came here a couple weeks ago because we were discussing her - and I mentioned it to her. She noticed that after she made one or two posts that it started getting very accusative ... she had to ask me what a 'sock puppet' was. I told her that the next phase here is that about half the peeps here will start calling her names and not being nice.

She hasn't come back in here since ... that I know of anyway.

Even IF Julie isn't real ... it's a good question and worth discussion.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe she's tired of being accused of being a liar and troll.
> Not a good way to engage a new person to _conversation_.
> 
> Mrs. UB came here a couple weeks ago because we were discussing her - and I mentioned it to her. She noticed that after she made one or two posts that it started getting very accusative ... she had to ask me what a 'sock puppet' was. I told her that the next phase here is that about half the peeps here will start calling her names and not being nice.
> ...


I actually thought Julie was Mrs. UB.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I actually thought Julie was Mrs. UB.


LMAO
Really?

Jeeze I never thought of that.

Well, wifey is NOT married to a VC millionaire.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe she's tired of being accused of being a liar and troll.
> Not a good way to engage a new person to _conversation_.
> 
> Mrs. UB came here a couple weeks ago because we were discussing her - and I mentioned it to her. She noticed that after she made one or two posts that it started getting very accusative ... she had to ask me what a 'sock puppet' was. I told her that the next phase here is that about half the peeps here will start calling her names and not being nice.
> ...


I think you've missed the point of my post.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LMAO
> Really?
> 
> Jeeze I never thought of that.
> ...


Sorry if she actually is Julie, and you thought I was recruiting her for Mrs. BigRedDriver #7.

I wouldn't do that to ya buddy!

Or would I?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think you've missed the point of my post.


THAT is entirely possible ... probable even.
I am tired right now, nodding and its only 3pm. Working too much I guess. The job I have now ... we just 'turned over' two 50 light rooms at almost the same time. Just finished a 20 hr work day. Need to be back at it tomorrow AM.
So, if I messed it up its only because I'm stupid/tired.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> THAT is entirely possible ... probable even.
> I am tired right now, nodding and its only 3pm. Working too much I guess. The job I have now ... we just 'turned over' two 50 light rooms at almost the same time. Just finished a 20 hr work day. Need to be back at it tomorrow AM.
> So, if I messed it up its only because I'm stupid/tired.


No worries. I don't trip over misc things.

plus if anyone can understand what it means by working too much, it would be me.

40+ hours plus 15 units that on average recommends 2-3 hrs dedicated to each unit... and that's not including the 15 hrs i have to be on campus..

Weekends are my catch up hw time. And I like taking breaks so my head won't explode.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No worries. I don't trip over misc things.
> 
> plus if anyone can understand what it means by working too much, it would be me.
> 
> ...


HA.
I remember doing that thru college.
School in Hayward from 8am till 1pm, off to work at John Muir Hospital in Walnut Creek from 3pm to 11pm. Home to Pinole by midnight, study from 1am to 3am. Back to school at 8am. 
I worked 40 hrs a week, and carried 18 QUARTER units at Cal State Hayward.
Did it for three years.

Six months before graduation I got laid off. I applied for unemployment insurance and was turned down because I was a full time student.
I appealed it.

I brought my day planner to the hearing, and my transcripts to show past scheduling. I had two years of it. My day planner showed that I had planned EVERY MINUTE of my life. I scheduled classes, finals, work, interviews, doctors appointments, birthday dinners ... every thing except sex was planned and scheduled to the minute.

If you asked me where I was at 2pm on July 27, 1981 ... I could tell you.

She flipped through it for quite a while. She laughed at one of my notes: "I see you scheduled a nervous breakdown." I just nodded. I remembered that week ... it _was_ hell. Three finals (one in Quantitative Analysis), and two term papers due, and I worked an extra shift that week. I purposefully took three days offa work and between quarters slept ... for two days.

The judge explained that the reason for that is that a full time student does not have the time to work full time. I disagreed with her and told her why. I'd been actually doing it for two years. I told the judge that "school has never interfered with work, and it never will."

She says: "I only have one question. If you are offered a job that conflicts with your school schedule - what then?" 
I grinned and said, "Oh, I would quit school."
She smiled and said, "Sure you would - and that' is the only right answer."

I won, and got a bunch of back pay. I got to do the last quarter with no work, but still got to eat. Score.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> HA.
> I remember doing that thru college.
> School in Hayward from 8am till 1pm, off to work at John Muir Hospital in Walnut Creek from 3pm to 11pm. Home to Pinole by midnight, study from 1am to 3am. Back to school at 8am.
> I worked 40 hrs a week, and carried 18 QUARTER units at Cal State Hayward.
> ...


My first time around in college, scheduling everything to the last minute was my problem. That and also I had a relapse (cancer) scare when they found a "thing" in my neck.

Now, I plan for time blocks but I don't do it to the very minute. I don't know how you keep up with it.

instead, I prioritize what needs to be done, and if I'm at work I'm working and not doing school work. If I'm at school I'm not thinking of work.

I also have been doing the bare minimum to pass but luckily have been getting As... so I made the deans list.

however, I refuse to compromise when it comes to love ones.

going to be attending a wedding in a month as a bridesmaid. Going to be visiting up north for outdoor hiking (love) and will be heading to nyc soon, just gotta figure out which weekend.

the only trip I gave up was a dinner party in nyc because I didn't realize it's the same weekend as the wedding.

I'm the laziest and hardest working person most have met.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, I did it because I wanted the four year degree in three. I did it.
I did exclude loved ones. I had to. I had to tell them to pretend that I was in jail or something. It was a sacrifice that we all made for the family.

My priority was simple and singular. School. That's the way it _had_ to be.

PS: Congrats on the A's. I got out with a 3.8 GPA, Business Admin minor in Managerial Economics. Little tip for ya ... GPA means nothing to a perspective employer, at least not in my major. 2.5 is just as good as a 3.5


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Well, I did it because I wanted the four year degree in three. I did it.
> I did exclude loved ones. I had to. I had to tell them to pretend that I was in jail or something. It was a sacrifice that we all made for the family.
> 
> My priority was simple and singular. School. That's the way it _had_ to be.
> ...


Oh I know. That's why I'm not doing more then the basic, and why I'm putting loved ones before that.

my view is different but one is not better then the other. When you have a life changing experience, as much as you'd want to deny it, it changes your perspective. Pre-cancer I was ruthless. I didn't see or quite care about the consequences. When I do something, I aim to complete it with a KO. I'm much more mellow these days but still a tad intense and initimiating (or so I've been told).

before cancer I would finish first and not give a f about anyone. Now I help others instead of just sitting on the finish line. Yesterday the girl I helped get a job thanked me, and it made me feel good... not because she got the job but because I was able to help her go for something she otherwise never would have because of a mental block. Did I have the time? Truthfully no. But what's the point of me in this rat race? Really, my priorities have changed. I don't need a degree, most assume I have one. But somehow once they find out I don't... it's like a switch goes off for some... it doesn't matter how much I know or how competent I am. I guess the fact that I never finished taints it for some. So technically I don't need it (the job I have right now says I need one but they gave it to me anyways... kind of feel bad for those who went to four years of college and two years of academy training only to be on the same level as me) but if they're going to throw money my way to go get it and if I now have time, why not?

The girl I helped... has a BS degree and another girl I help has a Masters degree. Degrees and GPA (unless I want to pursue a career in a prestigious PE firm or be a doctor at Stanford cancer center) really doesn't mean jack.

If those that have been through the ropes are asking lil ol me for help. What does that say about the education system??


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If those that have been through the ropes are asking lil ol me for help. What does that say about the education system??


Oh, it's changed a lot since I graduated. But, I came to the conclusion that the main thing that a degree demonstrates to an employer (or client or whatever) is that you have the drive and intelligence to actually FINISH something. You are willing and able to contend with and win the paper chase. In the hard sciences most professional learning happens on the job. That's why doctors do internships and residency and etc. They're not done with their education after they get their license ... they only half way there.

Back then, my tuition and books didn't cost more than about $5k per quarter. I graduated with NO STUDENT LOAN DEBT. But I sure worked my ass off for it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, it's changed a lot since I graduated. But, I came to the conclusion that the main thing that a degree demonstrates to an employer (or client or whatever) is that you have the drive and intelligence to actually FINISH something. You are willing and able to contend with and win the paper chase. In the hard sciences most professional learning happens on the job. That's why doctors do internships and residency and etc. They're not done with their education after they get their license ... they only half way there.
> 
> Back then, my tuition and books didn't cost more than about $5k per quarter. I graduated with NO STUDENT LOAN DEBT. But I sure worked my ass off for it.


Hah, I think so.

ironically the one sector that doesn't care is the tech sector. My friend dropped out and hasn't looked back, but I'm not interested in being an engineer, front or back.

I also think its not 100% true these days. If I wanted to walk out and get another job at this level, no problem. If you had someone fresh out of college trying to land this position, tough.

the guy who replaced me had an MBA and he still couldn't pass the SIE for the life of him. He's off doing who knows what now.

so employers are learning-especially with course hero and chegg... it's so easy to coast through college nowadays.

which is good and bad for me I guess.

I'm not learning much. One girl actually looked at me and exclaimed, how did you know? Did you take this class before? I didn't want to say no, it's common sense.

but then I learned this is her second time taking the class.

??‍♀


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> I cannot speak for everyone but, myself and a handful of like minded drivers do actually make a very good living at this. We run it like a business. We know our city(ies), customers and have honed it to an art. Many, however, do not do so. They get into a car and drive with no plan. These are the majority who are the subject of your post. I cannot speak for them only to say I see them disappear in weeks or months only to be replaced with like minded (albeit well intentioned) new drivers.


Amen, the best thing I've ever read on this sight



TPAMB said:


> I cannot speak for everyone but, myself and a handful of like minded drivers do actually make a very good living at this. We run it like a business. We know our city(ies), customers and have honed it to an art. Many, however, do not do so. They get into a car and drive with no plan. These are the majority who are the subject of your post. I cannot speak for them only to say I see them disappear in weeks or months only to be replaced with like minded (albeit well intentioned) new drivers.


Amen the best answer I've ever read


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

At any given night you will have an Uber driver tell you they make 100k and more, but somehow have bald tires and below a quarter tank with the tire notification light on while they drive lol Any Uber driver that claims they make big money which is about half need to prove it on paper with true expenses factors in, its easy to say you make great money it’s another thing to prove it. Unless you do car maintenance yourself and get parts shipped in in advance you are making min wage at best. Or pushing expenses off on a car rental agency which some people actually do.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> At any given night you will have an Uber driver tell you they make 100k and more,


If you spend $60 to make $100 did you really make $100?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

How many jobs where you can you make $40.000 a year and not pay taxes. There are many many many crappy jobs out there that pay less than u/l . I do make a better living driving compared to 9 to 5. This gig works for me. And for why we complain is because this company is no different from any other company that does the same thing to there employees, they need to be exploited for their wrong doings to protect all workers in all jobs . I wasn't born with a golden spoon in my hand.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Blah, blah blah ....

Julie you are boring. Your life is meaningless. Why else would you be spinning such bullshit?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Little tip for ya ... GPA means nothing to a perspective employer, at least not in my major. 2.5 is just as good as a 3.5


In my experience, the GPA helps you get the first job. After that, you're dependent on your work experience.

But... that may be different if you're already working when you get a degree.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020


Why don't you keep this information and strategy to yourself and we will keep driving until further notice. 
Last time I checked nobody was pointing anything at us to drive... so its called free will.....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Ummm... you mind aiming the camera a little lower...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ummm... you mind aiming the camera a little lower...


Devil. Sit down for this. Julie aka heather was a man named Hank.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Devil. Sit down for this. Julie aka heather was a man named Hank.


????


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Many people are trapped by debt they got themselves into to work for Uber thinking it was a great "business opportunity."

Proverbs 22:7


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


I completely agree with everything you wrote.

As for me, my situation with Uber actually works out okay. The rates in my area are the highest in the state. I'm also on the grandfathered percentage so I make 6.7% more than other drivers in my area. So I make $0.924 per mile and $0.144 per minute. I also live 20 miles outside of the outer belt of the major city for my area, and the airport is on the opposite side of town 40 miles away. There are three major companies in my little town of 20,000 people that regularly get visitors who fly in, take an Uber to our little town, and then if I wasn't online, as I'm pretty much the only driver online out here, they would be stuck here. But I willingly take them to the airport 40 miles away, at 70 MPH, at the highest rates in the state, and at 6.7% more than other drivers here. I then put on my destination filter on the way back, and usually get one or two rides that way too.

Plus, when I'm not on a ride, I'm at home, usually sitting on my couch, watching TV or napping, waiting for the next ping. Uber is also only about 30 to 40% of my income. I do contract IT work from time to time. I usually get one or two $200 to $300 jobs each week, and they usually only take 4 to 8 hours per job. Then on Friday nights I will Doordash in my town, and cherry pick like crazy. I can usually get five or six $12+ orders in three hours. But Friday nights seems to be the only time that works, as the rest of the work the orders are small and so are the tip and I won't deliveries for less than $10 an order. My acceptance rate on DD is in the single digits as a result.

I keep track of everything on Excel, and I know that I average 32 hours per week away from home, and make an average of $900. Mileage is around 900 per week as well, but most of it is highway miles (Uber and IT consulting jobs) which are far less damaging to the car than all the city miles most Uber drivers do. I also drive a hybrid that gets me 47 miles to the gallon. It costs me $0.25 per mile overall. So that would be $225 per week in car costs. So one would say I only make $675 per week. At 32 hours per week, that's $21 per hour, which isn't bad. But since I get to deduct $0.58 per mile instead of $0.25 per mile, $297 of that $675 is tax free. So after taxes I have spending power of someone making $800 per week, or $40,000 per year.

And again I'm only away from home for 32 hours per week to achieve that. Lots of people in W2 jobs making that are away from home 50+ hours per week (8 hours, plus 1 hour for lunch, plus 1 hour commuting to and from, times 5 days a week), also have a boss telling them what to do, have a schedule, can't take time off on a whim, have a dress code, have backstabbing/passive aggressive co-workers, have to commute in rush hour every day, etc, etc.... So again, for all the drivers who don't have my circumstances (which is most Uber drivers), I agree with everything you said, but it does work for my circumstances pretty well.

And if I need more money I could just work another 10 to 20 hours per week making $10 per hour on Doordash. I just don't need it. But even if I did, I'd just be away from home 50 hours per week like everyone else, and have the spending power of someone making $50,000 per year in a W2.

But yeah, none of this is arguing with what you said. Most drivers don't exist in my circumstances and are pretty much the equivalent of minimum wage W2 workers, and maybe not even that. Uber cannot sustain itself long term with that model, especially since that aren't making a profit yet. The only chance they have of becoming profitable is if they win the autonomous vehicle race.... and they aren't currently losing that one.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Devil. Sit down for this. Julie aka heather was a man named Hank.


To quote Jerry Sienfeld. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Hmmmm, I wonder how her transmission is holding up?????


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why do you allow yourself to get boned every night by the manager of a Bay Area venture capital firm? I guess everyone gets shafted in different ways.


I believe you used to be in the Seattle forum. Did you move?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Apparently Mrs Howell thinks we should
> be eating a better grade of caviar too...


You're hilarious!! Great comeback!!!?


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

We should welcome a new company to take over because we will probably Bank like the drivers used to with Uber when they were new, at least for a while


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Married into money. Questioning those who didn't.
> 
> Moving on folks.





oldfart said:


> No question we are part of the group that loses and that you are part of the group that wins. The money that folks like you made off Uber came at our expense
> 
> However what you left for us is is enough for us (or at least some of us) for as long as it lasts
> 
> I'm actually hoping for a quick end to Uber Uber has shown me that there is a market for middle priced transportation services, (something between cabs and busses and black car services) Uber is much like the drug dealer on the corner that gets you hooked with low priced heroin then raises the price. If Uber and lyft don't raise prices so that they can profit and we can make a fair return on our time and vehicles, they will collapse. And Some of us will be there offering our services to ubers former customers


I wonder what services she was offering her husband??????



DriverMark said:


> It's easy money
> Typically pays well (there are certainly days you bottom out)
> I have a good full time job, this is just a side hustle
> Pays for things like, trip to England, trip to Peru, trip to Paris next month
> ...


Thank you!!!
Gosh, I love this forum.?



UberHammer said:


> I completely agree with everything you wrote.
> 
> As for me, my situation with Uber actually works out okay. The rates in my area are the highest in the state. I'm also on the grandfathered percentage so I make 6.7% more than other drivers in my area. So I make $0.924 per mile and $0.144 per minute. I also live 20 miles outside of the outer belt of the major city for my area, and the airport is on the opposite side of town 40 miles away. There are three major companies in my little town of 20,000 people that regularly get visitors who fly in, take an Uber to our little town, and then if I wasn't online, as I'm pretty much the only driver online out here, they would be stuck here. But I willingly take them to the airport 40 miles away, at 70 MPH, at the highest rates in the state, and at 6.7% more than other drivers here. I then put on my destination filter on the way back, and usually get one or two rides that way too.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!
That's the flexibility of Uber/Doordash, and so on. You work the system a way that works for you.
When my regular area is slow, I'll drive 15 minutes to the next town, get caught up in the loop and its non-stop requests until I turn it off.???


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

I’m semi retired with a wife that’s still working, and she works from home. Besides her telling me I need to get out of the house during the day, I’m earning guilt-free money for things I enjoy like golf, guns, fishing, etc. It’s not a bad gig at all since I have no schedule, no boss, and I can quit anytime I want to.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ?


Crappy work environment ? What in the world are you talking about ? We make great money and have complete freedom to work whenever we want.

I quit a six figure job very similar to your husband's to drive Uber and never looked back. Best decision I ever made.

You wish you and your husband had a job like driving Uber.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Really long-term income opportunity there. The typical uber driver probably would not be in a position to make a significant investment anyway. Thanks for caring soooo much.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


You know, absolutely, nothing about our individual situations. Who are you to come on an Uber forum and question an income stream that works for many of us?

And I don't think your husband knows, two squats, about our finances. Venture capitalist? Doubt that. Or maybe you're just making that up? Suspect it's the latter.

But, will say, LOUD AND CLEAR, if we say it works for us, then it works for us! Period. We don't need to explain or rationalize what we do to make a living. Particularly not to you.

Get it? Now mind your own damn business!

My two cents.
?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


Show me a list of those supposed work at home jobs. Don't include any "job" where you have to pay any sort of money just for the privilege of working from home. Don't include any jobs where you have to buy a kit or pay for training since you claim no special skills are needed.
I'll wait.


----------



## YNWA7 (Mar 18, 2019)

You can still make good money doing this but there are a lot of caveats. You need to be in the right market. You can’t depend on this as your primary income. You need to know when, where, and how to drive in your market. You need the right car.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Unless you've driven for Uber and Lyft you'll never understand what a great and rewarding job it is. 

We drivers make great money ( I average almost $50.00 an hour myself myself driving Uber X ) and I love the job.

Who could ask for more ?


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

DUH that's what venture capitalist DO on a daily basis. It's called an *exit*. You put your money in, wait a little bit and *exit*. They then find another project; put their fingers in that pie; take a lick and *exit*.

The question you ask is so stupid. It's like "why does everyone drink water in bottles?"

You are then like the person that says "well my dad works at the bottled water company and he says they just get the water from a pond and put a little bit of minerals in it sell it"

Yeah I could save money if I drank tap but I need something to pee in.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


Julie, you're a fraud! Seriously, no wife of a whatever yada yada is going to waste their time and write a post and then actually follow/reply to other forum viewers. So, go clean your cats litter box and find a better way to pass your time dipsheet. No need for damage control or verifying yourself, because this is the internet and it doesn't matter.

Get a life Dennis


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.


Your tone won't get you very far. Most drivers are very familiar with the shady way Uber does business. They get hurt by it regularly and work hard to avoid being crushed by it. Accusing people of perpetrating a fraud for simply trying to earn a few bucks honestly makes you look bad.

Talking down to drivers won't help. If you actually came from a place of caring, you'd mention specific opportunities you think drivers could excel at and suggest ways to avoid getting hurt by Uber.

Finally, "not understanding" why people drive for Uber might prompt one to try and "learn" rather than attack.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills. 
The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.
[/QUOTE]
100's of jobs?? REALLY?? Such as where?? Doing what?? You know this for a fact?? Don't you think that she would have checked this out before doing Uber??



Amos69 said:


> Ahh we have a new Fear Shouter in the house. Experienced at that, you can always tell when they pick a beautiful woman avatar.


"She" is not even a driver!!!


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

We have complaints doesn't mean it's a crappy employment environment. Every job has its problem and we're driving for Uber or Lyft etc because it can help pay bills and stuff.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.


You sure ask a lot of questions for someone that is "not a driver". You can't compare us all. Each area of the country makes a completely different amount. I live in the SF Bay area, you can't compare me to someone that works in Omaha....And, I think that asking someone how much they make an hour is rather personal...borderline rude. I have had so many passengers ask "how much do you make" .....seriously?? Do I come to your job and ask you how much you make?? Rude, right?



MiamiKid said:


> You know, absolutely, nothing about our individual situations. Who are you to come on an Uber forum and question an income stream that works for many of us?
> 
> And I don't think your husband knows, two squats, about our finances. Venture capitalist? Doubt that. Or maybe you're just making that up? Suspect it's the latter.
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON!!!!! You are my new hero!!!! I totally agree with you...why do we have to justify ourselves and our lives to some nosey stranger?? Who the hell is this "Julie" anyway?? Some nosey ****!


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


I cherry pick my rides and do alright for a side job. Not many corporations that aren't out for themselves. Just have to do what you can to make it work. 
Thats the attitude that's been bringing people down. Everything is terrible so just don't do anything.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Lol, 9 pages of people that think this is a real post :errwhat: At minimum this is some troll just looking for laughs and at best it's some silly ploy a short seller is using to make a buck or two on the way down, like Uber needs help!

But let's play devil's advocate, people drive Uber for the same reason you married your husband. They like to be in relationships where the other party has all the power and are generally treated like garden tools. Better get off the internets before hubby catches you!!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Stop driving Uber and short their stock? 

Hey genius lady, everyone knows they don't give out badges for selling stock!!!! Duh!!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPrius11 said:


> Lol, 9 pages of people that think this is a real post


I dunno if this is a "real" post or not.
(what would make it 'real'?)

And, in my mind, it doens't matter.
It's a good question: why do you allow yourself to be taken advantage of?

It's been discussed ... and _that_ is good.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

most of the complaints are guess that amusing and nothing more


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno if this is a "real" post or not.
> *(what would make it 'real'?)*
> 
> And, in my mind, it doens't matter.
> ...


Authenticity is what would make it real. I thought that was inferred but I also was not asking a question ?

As far as the ongoing discussion of why people allow themselves to get taken advantage of there is a small subset who don't and the rest don't know any better. Either way it has been the only relevant discussion on this board for the last few years.

I don't drive now *because* I cannot take advantage of Uber anymore, so it would be me getting taken advantage of :errwhat:


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Julie1975 said:


> Further clarification. Uber is a fraud, a fraud to its drivers and to its shareholders. I don't understand why people subject themselves to the abuse, fraud and actually help perpetuate it.
> Driving due to medical problems, really? There are hundreds of work from home positions that pay hourly, don't require specialized skills.
> The day will come soon when only a handful of people win from Uber, the short sellers and executive staff. You guys are part of the group that loses.


even if you work for someone at home you still are expected to do certain things within a reasonable amount of time,
unless you're talking about doing something like eBay - eBay is not what you think it only takes a few a A-hole customers to mess up your income flow..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Julie or Hank to Her or His picture down, so I’ll not be returning to this thread anymore. 

Pity


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Okay, how this POS post is still on the front page is beyond me. Mods, can you please lock this troll thread now?


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Those are legitimate observations and questions.
> 
> A. Concern about dangerous passengers - it's very rare when considering the millions of rides each day. And I carry pepper spray and a dash came (as should other drivers). That's doesn't eliminate the hazard but the rarity combined with the protection makes the incident exceedingly unlikely.
> 
> ...


Hmm, pepper spray? It's like launching a nuclear bomb at a jaywalker.

One secondhand exposure to it, the NEXT ROOM OVER, was enough for me. If you use it in close quarters (your car) you turn the other guy (and let's all agree, it would only be a guy) into a stark raving desperation machine, willing to bust windows, rip people apart, and injuring himself to do so will be a non-issue. And of course you have no choice but to take it in your eyes, nose, mouth, even if you hold your breath. You will not be driving anytime soon--and if you're already at the wheel you will be an incredible danger to all around you at the time.

One of the high school kids that the cops sprayed, ran mostly blind through an entire school to the cafeteria, where he hoped to scoop ice out of the ice machine--or plunge his head into it. Too bad it was locked, but that didn't stop him from turning his hands to meatballs trying to pound his way through the security fence/glass. That's how desperate your gal (okay it might be an ogre of a gal) will get--but maybe this one chooses "fight" not "flight."

By the way, the room where the pepper spray had been used, was a few offices away from where, outdoors, a maintenance guy was digging weeds or something, when suddenly a hummingbird just plopped to the ground nearby. Next thing that happened was Mr. Bogdan (like myself and everyone within many yards of the original spray) himself inhaled the bitter stuff, began weeping and nose running and coughing..... Windows had been immediately opened to help disperse the stuff.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPrius11 said:


> I don't drive now *because* I cannot take advantage of Uber anymore, so it would be me getting taken advantage of :errwhat:


Same here.

I used Uber _as my tool_ to talk to as many people as possible about my future employment. Hell, I had em captive in a small cabin, and it IS all about me ... so, "Lets talk about me getting a job. Where do you work? How do you like it? Is there anything open right now?"

After driving Uber for about six months I realized how it would end -- with me getting 'deactivated' or going broke.
So, I figured if Uber was going to boot me, it might as well be for a good reason and I truly went to work for me.

I took me a while, but I found the best job I have ever had.
And, I've had some jobs.

I try to preach that to people here; and even had a formula (an algorithm) to do it. It works. 
But I get accused of being a shill and shouted down.
Maybe a couple hear me and take action.
Maybe ...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Halfmybrain said:


> Hmm, pepper spray? It's like launching a nuclear bomb at a jaywalker.
> 
> One secondhand exposure to it, the NEXT ROOM OVER, was enough for me. If you use it in close quarters (your car) you turn the other guy (and let's all agree, it would only be a guy) into a stark raving desperation machine, willing to bust windows, rip people apart, and injuring himself to do so will be a non-issue. And of course you have no choice but to take it in your eyes, nose, mouth, even if you hold your breath. You will not be driving anytime soon--and if you're already at the wheel you will be an incredible danger to all around you at the time.
> 
> ...


so you're saying if you drive a car you should not possess pepper spray?
I can tell you that I being 11 year Taxi Driver tells me you have no idea what the hell you're talking about,
what if you need to get out of the car and they come after you, at that point you be praying to God that you wish you have pepper spray,

I've had to use pepper spray three times in my taxi career, and one time as an Uber driver, all four times was outside the car,

lots of stupid advice on this forum with no experience to back it up.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> so you're saying if you drive a car you should not possess pepper spray?
> I can tell you that I being 11 year Taxi Driver tells me you have no idea what the hell you're talking about,
> what if you need to get out of the car and they come after you, at that point you be praying to God that you wish you have pepper spray,
> 
> ...


I literally painted a picture of my experience and pepper spray's effects on people (and a bird).
I literally began my post with the phrase "close quarters."

It's possible cops have stronger grade spray, used higher quantity, or actually used mace....not sure.


----------



## Whitedragon76 (Oct 15, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


I make about $5000 a month then after my normal expenses I still take home about $3000. You can make tons of money if you know what you're doing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Whitedragon76 said:


> I make about $5000 a month then after my normal expenses I still take home about $3000. You can make tons of money if you know what you're doing.


you know there are people reading that will say, $100 a day isn't enough money


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Pepper spray? That’s for the ladies walking on the streets! Camera in your car? How about a jolt of energy in your chest? Any laws against that? 

Oh wait there is a glock 40 that can come in handy at times.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> I'm semi retired with a wife that's still working, and she works from home. Besides her telling me I need to get out of the house during the day, I'm earning guilt-free money for things I enjoy like golf, guns, fishing, etc. It's not a bad gig at all since I have no schedule, no boss, and I can quit anytime I want to.


?You're a Happy Go Lucky Kinda Guy!!???



painfreepc said:


> you know there are people reading that will say, $100 a day isn't enough money





painfreepc said:


> you know there are people reading that will say, $100 a day isn't enough money


But, it is for some of us. When it's not, I drive to the next town 20 minutes away or drive an hour longer.
I like the flexibility.?



DoubleDee said:


> Crappy work environment ? What in the world are you talking about ? We make great money and have complete freedom to work whenever we want.
> 
> I quit a six figure job very similar to your husband's to drive Uber and never looked back. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> You wish you and your husband had a job like driving Uber.





RaleighUber said:


> Your tone won't get you very far. Most drivers are very familiar with the shady way Uber does business. They get hurt by it regularly and work hard to avoid being crushed by it. Accusing people of perpetrating a fraud for simply trying to earn a few bucks honestly makes you look bad.
> 
> Talking down to drivers won't help. If you actually came from a place of caring, you'd mention specific opportunities you think drivers could excel at and suggest ways to avoid getting hurt by Uber.
> 
> Finally, "not understanding" why people drive for Uber might prompt one to try and "learn" rather than attack.


???????


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Your tone won't get you very far. Most drivers are very familiar with the shady way Uber does business. They get hurt by it regularly and work hard to avoid being crushed by it. Accusing people of perpetrating a fraud for simply trying to earn a few bucks honestly makes you look bad.
> 
> Talking down to drivers won't help. If you actually came from a place of caring, you'd mention specific opportunities you think drivers could excel at and suggest ways to avoid getting hurt by Uber.
> 
> Finally, "not understanding" why people drive for Uber might prompt one to try and "learn" rather than attack.


Well stated.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


People who ask what you do you make an hour tend to be people who have never worked a salary job. Most of us get an annual salary that is divided into 28 payments.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> People who ask what you do you make an hour tend to be people who have never worked a salary job. Most of us get an annual salary that is divided into 28 payments.


Julie has never worked a day in her life. Her needs are taken care of by her owner/husband.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> you know there are people reading that will say, $100 a day isn't enough money


Not when it costs you $70 a day.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Not when it costs you $70 a day.


Who is spending 70 a day? That V12 probably isn't a good choice.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Julie1975 said:


> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Let them eat cake.


----------



## RobLee (Oct 14, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Sounds a lot like the guy that follows Tesla around and makes a big stink about any glitch, no matter how small. He is short selling the stock and tries to do everything he can to drive the price down. So, I am guessing that some of your options are nearing expiration and you are either trying to increase options buyers (evidenced by your puts that expire in 2020), or just trying to bad mouth the company to drive down the overall stock price.



losiglow said:


> This guy gets it. Predictions are a crapshoot. My mutual funds that are rated excellent by Morningstar, are managed by a bunch of experts who have worked in the industry for decades and have, on average, been <0.50% higher than the indices _at best_. Not very impressive. Uber and Lyft have just as good a chance of being the next Amazon as they do the next Enron.


Yeah, I started doing my own fund screening rather than just relying on morningstar. Mine are doing much better overall. I think only 1 is lagging, 1 is about par, and the rest are doing fantastic.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


Sounds like your trying to sell yourself are you a day trader?


----------



## maryjay (Sep 9, 2018)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


I honestly enjoy it. While I have ffizzled out in driving for UBER , I do have some complaints as moat employees do. Sad part is that UBER does not do much in the form of complaints made about both drivers and riders .. i had a guy give me a one star rating sayijg i had someone else in the car with me . My guess he was looking to be reimbursed as he complained about the cost of the ride and so uber would not take the one star rating from me. I had one other guy gove me a one star rating . He was drunk as hell and tried advancing on me. I refused and handled him professionally but he was pissed when he left the car and i reported his behavior. They discontinued hos account but still i had that one star rating on my record. I would say 95% of the time everything is wnjoyable and i honestly do make good money at something i enjoy doing . Its that darned rating system they have that I really hate to the point im not really dping it anymore. I have a 4.92 rating but without those 3 one star ratings it would be higher


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm actually a billionaire. I just drive to see how the "little people" live.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm actually a billionaire. I just drive to see how the "little people" live.


Lol,
I'm just a little people driving billions of little people
enjoying the hell out of it, making a living.???


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Apparently Mrs Howell thinks we should
> be eating a better grade of caviar too...


It was a three hour tour.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> It was a three hour tour.


uh oh u just aged yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LADryver said:


> It was a three hour tour.


Okay, so I gotta ask...

Mary Ann or Ginger?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I once knew Ginger's father.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LADryver said:


> I once knew Ginger's father.


Didn't answer the question, though.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so I gotta ask...
> 
> Mary Ann or Ginger?


Why choose?
I will take one of each.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> I'm glad that Uber has made at least one driver rich. Way to go, champ! -o:


Uber adds rocket fuel to your finances. ?
?????


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Didn't answer the question, though.


Golly, Skipper!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

LADryver said:


> It was a three hour tour.


?????You're killin me!!!?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Why choose?
> I will take one of each.


Mrs Uber Bastid probably has an opinion about that. I mean, about your remaining lifespan afterward.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Hmmm, my bank account and all the great riders I've met and helped don't seem to support your financial prediction. Are you calling us all losers or just future losers?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> Hmmm, my bank account and all the great riders I've met and helped don't seem to support your financial prediction. Are you calling us all losers or just future losers?


Depends.
Are you currently driving?
Or thinking about doing it in the future?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> Hmmm, my bank account and all the great riders I've met and helped don't seem to support your financial prediction. Are you calling us all losers or just future losers?


Strongly agree.


----------



## roadapple (Mar 13, 2016)

You can get tons of $3 and $5 dollar rides with Uber, all day long. Then you must pay for gas, wear and tear on vehicle, food, insurance, etc., that whittles it down to around minimum wage very quickly. I had those special days where I worked 12-14 hours and made $200+, maybe 10 of them in 3 years, and I had one day I made $325. But I spent thousands keeping my Prius running after 160,000 miles.

Uber is a scam it seems. They make billions and write of losses of billions, and you make minimum wage. Wow... what a deal!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

roadapple said:


> You can get tons of $3 and $5 dollar rides with Uber, all day long. Then you must pay for gas, wear and tear on vehicle, food, insurance, etc., that whittles it down to around minimum wage very quickly. I had those special days where I worked 12-14 hours and made $200+, maybe 10 of them in 3 years, and I had one day I made $325. But I spent thousands keeping my Prius running after 160,000 miles.
> 
> Uber is a scam it seems. They make billions and write of losses of billions, and you make minimum wage. Wow... what a deal!


Then why the H#$# are you here? If it's that bad I would hope you're not driving. Also, why rant about it on this forum?

We can't figure "you people" out.

My two cents 
?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

roadapple said:


> Uber is a scam it seems. They make billions and write of losses of billions, and you make minimum wage. Wow... what a deal!


It's not a scam if you know what the deal is and keep doing it.

Was there something about it that you didn't understand before you started?


----------



## hotair (Oct 29, 2019)

I will not answer hm I make but will answer why I do this and the safety issue. I still work for uber just because I don't need to think and just because I enjoy driving. It takes me to different places and meet new people. The second question is about safety. Yup, I was robbed before but thank God I was justs starting my work so I still do not have enough cash. But I am still doing this because of this mentality: THERE ARE MORE NICE PEOPLE THAN BAD. Also, about road accidents, accident is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Why do you drivers...

Keep feeding the troll???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> Why do you drivers...
> 
> Keep feeding the troll???


The trolls are the whiney assed complainers. Like a bunch of spoiled rotten kids.

Man up I say.
?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Man up...says the guy with "kid" in his username? -o:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Man up...says the guy with "kid" in his username? -o:


Education level?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Education level?
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

hotair said:


> I will not answer hm I make but will answer why I do this and the safety issue. I still work for uber just because I don't need to think and just because I enjoy driving. It takes me to different places and meet new people. The second question is about safety. Yup, I was robbed before but thank God I was justs starting my work so I still do not have enough cash. But I am still doing this because of this mentality: THERE ARE MORE NICE PEOPLE THAN BAD. Also, about road accidents, accident is EVERYWHERE!


I feel the same way about people as you do.
Only I believe God put us out there for a reason.
There are more nice drivers than bad.
Let's all keep up the good work!!!?????


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Julie1975 said:


> I'm not a driver, I'm not affiliated with Uber at all. My husband manages a large Bay Area venture capital firm that at one time held a stake in Uber. Once Uber went public, his fund sold out and got out.
> Why do you drivers subject yourselves to such a crappy employment environment. ? I read your advice and complaints, it amazes me that anyone would drive for Uber. After your vehicle expenses, what really do you make an hour? Then there is the danger from picking up strangers of whom you have no idea what threat they present.
> My husband predicts Uber will collapse by 2021, due to their cash burn. He adds that Uber will pull out of states (Ca) that lead the way to convert you to employee status.
> Do you want to really make money at Uber? Then open a trading account and short sell their stock or, buy Put options that expire in 2020.


First off, everyone's situation is different. Some drive full time and some do it part time. Those who do it full time may have troubles finding work in their chosen industry. Fortunately, I got out of it when I found gainful employment.

It is very presumptuous to assume to know anyone's personal situation.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> First off, everyone's situation is different. Some drive full time and some do it part time. Those who do it full time may have troubles finding work in their chosen industry. Fortunately, I got out of it when I found gainful employment.
> 
> It is very presumptuous to assume to know anyone's personal situation.


Thank You!!!?????


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

11 pages of entertainment. Probably 99% of it is a bunch of baloney. Got to love this forum.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I read U/L TOS the same as Trump reads a book.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Guys I miss Julie.


----------



## gramos27 (Oct 30, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why are you asking how much we make?
> Does your husband have jobs for all
> of us that pay over $20 an hour?





Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> 1975 was a good year. How were you in it?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Guys I miss Julie.


shoot straighter


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Guys I miss Julie.


I only thing i miss is the
profile picture with the big cans..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I only thing i miss is the
> profile picture with the big cans..


she definitely had potential!


----------



## LostInParadise123 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Some of us drive because we have medical conditions that prevent us from obtaining gainful employment. No employer wants to deal with someone who might have to take off work unexpectedly all the time. We do this because it pays the bills for some of us.


Do y'all notice that it's always a rich white woman that has all the answers but really none...work from home jobs... this is woman realize that it takes a computer and internet and even a home to do work from home work? Why is she not realize that the reason that many of us drive is because we are broke and need money. Who has a computer and internet? Who even has a home these days except for the rich? Why is this woman even on this thread? I thought this was for Uber people? How did she even get on here to voice her ridiculous opinion? Why isn't she removed? That's what happens when Uber people make mistakes they just get deactivated and removed. I vote she gets deactivated from this thread and remove because she has no idea what she's speaking of she speaks through her money which is totally a revelant to most of us who have to work for a living


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LostInParadise123 said:


> Do y'all notice that it's always a rich white woman that has all the answers but really none...work from home jobs... this is woman realize that it takes a computer and internet and even a home to do work from home work? Why is she not realize that the reason that many of us drive is because we are broke and need money. Who has a computer and internet? Who even has a home these days except for the rich? Why is this woman even on this thread? I thought this was for Uber people? How did she even get on here to voice her ridiculous opinion? Why isn't she removed? That's what happens when Uber people make mistakes they just get deactivated and removed. I vote she gets deactivated from this thread and remove because she has no idea what she's speaking of she speaks through her money which is totally a revelant to most of us who have to work for a living


Totally relate to her! And no she should not be taken off this thread.

Quite the contrary. In fact she represents the absolute perfect Uber driver. Five stars for this driver. ?


----------



## LostInParadise123 (Oct 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally relate to her! And no she should not be taken off this thread.
> 
> Quite the contrary. In fact she represents the absolute perfect Uber driver. Five stars for this driver. ?


 you can relate? The perfect Uber driver? I thought this forum was for Uber people only that actually work for a living because they need to not because they need to get out of the house away from their children and husband but have plenty of money otherwise but I guess not. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LostInParadise123 said:


> you can relate? The perfect Uber driver? I thought this forum was for Uber people only that actually work for a living because they need to not because they need to get out of the house away from their children and husband but have plenty of money otherwise but I guess not. Thanks for the heads up


Nope, looks like you have it more wrong than anyone I've ever talked to. And WHERE did you possibly get that idea?

Don't believe me? Google Uber fulltime versus part time. Around 50 - 80% are part time or supplemental income.

And I am one of those drivers. Has always been a supplemental, income source for me. In other words, no, I do not need the money whatsoever.

Therefore, in the first few years, 100% of the Uber revenue went towards paying down debt. Now those loans are totally paid off; so, the income's strictly extra, fun money.

Country Club bucks. ?
⛳???


----------



## LostInParadise123 (Oct 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally relate to her! And no she should not be taken off this thread.
> 
> Quite the contrary. In fact she represents the absolute perfect Uber driver. Five stars for this driver. ?


I put my original reply about the woman who's not a driver asking these questions why do people drive for Uber in the wrong place and then Miami kid comes along and misconstrues it for being a reply to this woman who has medical problems just like I do which is the reason I drive for Uber. When I said this person needs to be removed from the threat I was talking about the person that made the original question the woman who is not a driver who is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says but talks about her husband's business not this woman who says she drives because of medical issues. Ugh



LostInParadise123 said:


> I put my original reply about the woman who's not a driver asking these questions why do people drive for Uber in the wrong place and then Miami kid comes along and misconstrues it for being a reply to this woman who has medical problems just like I do which is the reason I drive for Uber. When I said this person needs to be removed from the threat I was talking about the person that made the original question the woman who is not a driver who is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says but talks about her husband's business not this woman who says she drives because of medical issues. Ugh


Oh wait she left another message. She's more right than anyone and I'm more wrong than anyone. Just ask her. How do you block people on this thing?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LostInParadise123 said:


> I put my original reply about the woman who's not a driver asking these questions why do people drive for Uber in the wrong place and then Miami kid comes along and misconstrues it for being a reply to this woman who has medical problems just like I do which is the reason I drive for Uber. When I said this person needs to be removed from the threat I was talking about the person that made the original question the woman who is not a driver who is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says but talks about her husband's business not this woman who says she drives because of medical issues. Ugh
> 
> 
> Oh wait she left another message. She's more right than anyone and I'm more wrong than anyone. Just ask her. How do you block people on this thing?





LostInParadise123 said:


> I put my original reply about the woman who's not a driver asking these questions why do people drive for Uber in the wrong place and then Miami kid comes along and misconstrues it for being a reply to this woman who has medical problems just like I do which is the reason I drive for Uber. When I said this person needs to be removed from the threat I was talking about the person that made the original question the woman who is not a driver who is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says but talks about her husband's business not this woman who says she drives because of medical issues. Ugh
> 
> 
> Oh wait she left another message. She's more right than anyone and I'm more wrong than anyone. Just ask her. How do you block people on this thing?


And didn't see the message; but, will reiterate that I, also, agree with her. And cannot understand you posted a message like you did.

It was insulting.


----------



## LostInParadise123 (Oct 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And didn't see the message; but, will reiterate that I, also, agree with her. And cannot understand you posted a message like you did.
> 
> It was insulting.


You're right it is insulting to the people that actually work this job because they need the money



LostInParadise123 said:


> You're right it is insulting to the people that actually work this job because they need the money


 You should be supporting other drivers not tearing them down like you do trying to make yourself look better. You sound like a Pax not a driver or maybe you're just an another entitled white woman... you are definitely part of the problem not part of the solution


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LostInParadise123 said:


> You're right it is insulting to the people that actually work this job because they need the money
> 
> 
> You should be supporting other drivers not tearing them down like you do trying to make yourself look better. You sound like a Pax not a driver or maybe you're just an another entitled white woman... you are definitely part of the problem not part of the solution


You're very WRONG!!!!!

Have every right to drive Uber. And Uber will validate that I represent, the kind of driver, the platform's intended for. "Rideshare". Do you not understand what that means?

And am also a passenger, and talk to other drivers all the time. Most of them, 80%, have very similar situations to mine. Part time, supplemental income.

And you're the one who slammed another driver. I'm merely sticking up for that person as well as other drivers.

You're attitude is extremely RACIST.


----------



## LostInParadise123 (Oct 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're very WRONG!!!!!
> 
> Have every right to drive Uber. And Uber will validate that I represent, the kind of driver, the platform's intended for. "Rideshare". Do you not understand what that means?
> 
> ...


Again you're not hearing what I'm saying. I did not ever slam another driver nor would I ever because that's not who I am. I slammed a woman that said and made a post on this form who admitted that she is not a driver she is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says. And I'm certainly not as racist. What is wrong with you? What exactly is your problem today? I certainly hope it gets better for you. Perhaps you can visit your Country Club.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LostInParadise123 said:


> Again you're not hearing what I'm saying. I did not ever slam another driver nor would I ever because that's not who I am. I slammed a woman that said and made a post on this form who admitted that she is not a driver she is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says. And I'm certainly not as racist. What is wrong with you? What exactly is your problem today? I certainly hope it gets better for you. Perhaps you can visit your Country Club.


Will be at the Country Club ⛳ all day Sunday. In fact Uber bucks now cover's100% of dues, drinks and meals!

Thanks Uber!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LostInParadise123 said:


> Again you're not hearing what I'm saying. I did not ever slam another driver nor would I ever because that's not who I am. I slammed a woman that said and made a post on this form who admitted that she is not a driver she is not affiliated with Uber and anyway she says. And I'm certainly not as racist. What is wrong with you? What exactly is your problem today? I certainly hope it gets better for you. Perhaps you can visit your Country Club.


Don't even bother conversing with this dude directly. His real name is Spaulding Fleshlight IV and hes a troll. Which would be fine if he was actually funny. But he's not. He's the biggest joke on the board.

I didn't come up with Spaulding as a nickname for him. Credit for that goes to @Johnny Mnemonic I think


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Will be at the Country Club ⛳ all day Sunday. In fact Uber bucks now cover's100% of dues, drinks and meals!
> 
> Thanks Uber!


Must be a pretty ghetto country club.
The only Uber cars I see in country clubs are there to pick up or drop off.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Must be a pretty ghetto country club.
> The only Uber cars I see in country clubs are there to pick up or drop off.


Nope, pretty top notch.

Many of us (most) do not rely on Uber for a sole source of income. For me, Uber's purely supplemental income.

Guessing you just don't get the residual, multiple streams of income thing.

Comprehension?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Guessing you just don't get the residual, multiple streams of income thing.
> 
> Comprehension?


Oh, I get that concept.
I is a educated fella, dun gradiated a state university with dual degrees in business and economics.
But, it's always been the PASSIVE multiple streams that interested me.

I'm just not interested in working 20 hours a day so I can afford an hour a day at 'the club' showing off to all the other posers about how much I have.

But, to each his own.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, I get that concept.
> I is a educated fella, dun gradiated a state university with dual degrees in business and economics.
> But, it's always been the PASSIVE multiple streams that interested me.
> 
> ...


Those days are over. Accomplished my goals first couple years doing rideshare.

Now it's whatever hours I want.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LostInParadise123 said:


> Do y'all notice that it's always a rich white woman that has all the answers but really none


And did you notice that the Original Poster hasn't been heard from for a while?

Can you say "troll"? Yup, that's it. The Original Poster is a troll.

We really have no idea about the actual circumstances of the Original Poster, including employment status and gender.

As trolls go, the OP has been pretty successful. I mean, come on, 12 pages of posts from drivers??? The majority of whom haven't read anything but the original post.

Just let this thread die a natural death, okay?


----------

